# Bluebirds in my birdbath sharing with some Sparrows.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2020)

Before I grabbed my camera there were five of them together but as usual I wasn't fast enough. I was surprised to see them this late in the season. They weren't to happy to share their bath with the other birds and on occasion tried to chase them away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh the sweetness!

Nice capture, Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2020)

Such sweet little ones Ruth, thanks for posting that!  We have some aggressive Magpies and Crows in our yard, and I hate when they bully the smaller birds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 29, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Such sweet little ones Ruth, thanks for posting that!  We have some aggressive Magpies and Crows in our yard, and I hate when they bully the smaller birds.


We were having the same problem with Blue Jays, however, it didn't take long for us to shoo the Jays away.

Aside from being visited by House Sparrows and House Finches, our other regulars are Mountain Chickadees, Red Breasted Nuthatches, Pine Siskins, Black-Capped Chickadees, and the Dark-Eyed Juncos, and nothing is sweeter than when the fledglings visit with mom and dad for the first time.

Bird-watching has become a serious pastime of mine.


----------



## juliet799 (Oct 11, 2020)

It's a beautiful, nice picture


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

What a lovely sight Ruth. That’s a great photo.
You’ve got a fine lifestyle there and it really shows that you enjoy it. ❤


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 11, 2020)

Great pics, Ruth.  Brought a smile.  Thanks.


----------

